

Thanks HN: SimpleInvoices.org finally implements HN donated design - justinkelly

Hi Guys,<p>A little over a year ago Jason Stachan posted on HN offering a days design work for free to any project, ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1194567 ) luckily SimpleInvoices.org was chosen and Jason produced a great design ( http://jasonstrachan.com/clients/simpleinvoices/ )<p>Thanks to a number of our great community members Jasons design has been transformed into html/css reality and weve skinned dokuwiki and vanilla forum with his design
- refer: simpleinvoices.org and simpleinvoices.org/forum<p>Also just noticed Jason has posted again offerring his services ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2655618 )- good luck to all those who apply - you'll get a great design<p>Thanks again HN, Jason, and the SimpleInvoices.org community<p>Cheers<p>Justin
-- simpleinvoices.org
-- http://blog.justin.kelly.org.au/thanks-hackernews-simpleinvoicesorg-finally-i
======
bmelton
At the risk of seeming rude, can I ask what the logic was on the changes?

Visually, the screenshot you link to exhibits much better typography, spacing
and color choices. I'm curious as to what compelled you to change the things
you did?

~~~
justinkelly
re color \- just wanted it to be lighter - when we implemented the design with
the dark header it just didnt look that good in the browser

when altered the logo as it didnt look great on the lighter backgroud

re type \- in the blue sections we need to work on the spacing and type to
make it as good as Jasons design

cheers

justin

